# Maguroni Lures Are Back



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

The new Maguroni Lures are in and are available at the Houston Fishing Show, but in a very limited quantity. The main shipment is on its way and these will be at dealers in the next few weeks.

- One piece ss insert replaced the thru-wire
- Come rigged with OTI Raptor split rings and 4X treble hooks
- 5 new colors
- All with glow belly

Here they are:










Blue Flyer









Purple Flyer









Mahi









Green Mackerel









Pink Sardine









MSRP is $24.99


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Are these Shibuki clones?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

What has been yalls best luck on working the lure to catch Tuna. ???


----------

